# Harness for hard to fit dog?



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

So I'm trying to find a harness for Koda but she has an odd body. Her ribcage is very narrow from side to side, but deep from top to bottom. If that makes any sense. Her shape reminds me of a Scottish Deerhound actually. Lean, long legs, with a very trim waist, but by no means underweight. Any suggestions for a good style or brand? It would mostly be used for hiking, walking, and biking/jogging. 

BTW: Koda is a 5 year old female GSD/Belgian cross 65-70 lbs. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I use the comfort step in style a lot for dogs like that. One strap around the chest and one behind the front legs, each one adjustable. Never found a dog that didn't fit in them.

Grreat Choice® Comfort Wrap Step-In Dog Harness | Harnesses | PetSmart


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How about the Comfortflex harnesses?


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

@Pax8 Wouldn't that hinder forward movement? Or rub the armpits? Not criticizing, just asking. 

@Jax08 Have you ever used one? Are you talking about the Comfortflex Sport?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Koda'sMom said:


> @Pax8 Wouldn't that hinder forward movement? Or rub the armpits? Not criticizing, just asking.
> 
> @Jax08 Have you ever used one? Are you talking about the Comfortflex Sport?


Nope doesn't hinder in my experience, it still attaches at the back like a normal harness, the straps are just placed differently so I find the fit is more accurate for oddly shaped dogs. And never had issues with it rubbing.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What is the harness for? That matters as much as body type. 

I've used ComfortFlex harnesses on two dogs but have switched to something else. However a lot of people love them and they seem well made.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Koda'sMom said:


> @Jax08 Have you ever used one? Are you talking about the Comfortflex Sport?


Yes. I have one. I don't use harnesses on my dogs unless I'm tracking or doing protection (each have their own separate harnesses) so it doesn't get much use anymore.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with Liesje, can't recommend a harness without knowing what it's for. Pulling a cart? Tracking? Agility? A no-pull harness cause your dog is dragging you around?

My current favorite harness is the Brilliant k9, but if it doesn't fit your needs then it wouldn't be the right harness. I have the Large Lucy style.

http://www.brilliantk9.com/product_p/bk9hlarge1.htm


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A lot of GSDs are narrow chested in width but deep chested in height. In general your best bet is a quality product that comes in several sizes *and* is adjustable both across the chest and around the ribs. 

My favorite harness is definitely the Julius K9 beltharness. Similar to the Brilliant K9 (and other Julius harnesses) but I don't like the big "saddle" thing on the back. It's a very strong nylon harness with this double closure thing across the front. There is a video of the strength test. I use it for flyball, protection/agitation, and it's my dog's trial nosework harness. He also wears it for control when waiting in line to lure course and has worn it during a dock diving as a mount for a GoPro camera. It's very easy on and off, just like a ComfortFlex, but stronger (and tested) and the front strap fits better on the chest for my GSDs than the ComfortFlex. I sold three other harnesses that I no longer use (Puppia, ComfortFlex, and Bridgeport Equipment leather bitework harness). It comes with the Julius K9 patches but you can buy whatever patches you want, or have none and just a solid black harness.

























Legend also has a Ruffwear Front Range harness that is orange and has lots of reflective piping. Right now he is wearing this during flyball (all my dogs start in harnesses for control and learning the body position for starting their runs and then end up racing in just a collar) and also wears it when jogging for visibility (leash is not attached to it).


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

It will be mostly for hiking, long line walking, and biking/jogging. Koda walks well for structured walks. But when we're doing long line walks and hikes she tends to try to chase armadillos, so she is at the end of the leash on a flat collar. I don't like that pressure on her neck. Also with the leash position she is constantly getting it under her legs. I have one of those "saddle" types that has "in training" patches but I never attach the leash to it because it's actually too big. I use that mostly to keep people from just walking up and touching while we're training. 

Also, as much as I'd like to be able to buy every dog product know to man, I'm a college student. So therefore, I need to try and keep it under $100.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Liesje said:


> A lot of GSDs are narrow chested in width but deep chested in height. In general your best bet is a quality product that comes in several sizes *and* is adjustable both across the chest and around the ribs.
> 
> My favorite harness is definitely the Julius K9 beltharness. Similar to the Brilliant K9 (and other Julius harnesses) but *I don't like the big "saddle" thing on the back. ....*.


So funny!!!!!!!!!!!! That 'saddle' is one of my favorite things because I love all the color/pattern choices to really individualize the harness! If you scroll on down you can see most of the colors/patterns BrilliantK9 Harness Large fits 50 to 70 lb dogs PLUS the reflective strip across the chest and detailing all around the 'saddle' really is a good safety feature.

I do like the Julius harness though because it is the same as far as easy to put on. The ones you have to have your dog step into for their front legs are more of a pain for me (and the dogs  ) rather then the ones you just slip over their heads then clip the 'girth' strap around their belly/chest.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

They look nice it's just really awkward for flyball and has no value. Anything adding weight or bulk, no thanks. The belt harness is the same straps and has the handle, but not the saddle thing, and also comes in various colors with the patches on both sides.

Koda'sMom, so far, I've liked the Ruffwear Front Range. It's very adjustable, reflective which is great for hiking/walking/jogging, the leash clips on the back, looks sturdy enough to hold a dog if they go off after a rabbit or something, and it's not bulky. I got mind for $19 as a black Friday deal. My GSD is 58lbs and he wears a Medium.

Ruffwear Front Range? Harness - a Comfortable Dog Harness With Two Leash Attachment Points, Including a Chest Attachment Point


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Liesje said:


> They look nice it's just really awkward for flyball and has* no value. * Anything adding weight or bulk, no thanks.


Value? 

It's PRETTY!!!!! 

:wild: :wub: :wild: :wub: :wild:

Though I have to say they are light and specially made to NOT be in the dogs way as far as movement. The 'girth' strap in particular is further back to make sure to not get in the way of the movement of the front legs.

This is nice...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I looked at their booth at a few events but they didn't seem to make a simple one like I was looking for. Also they cost twice as much. My Julius (shipped from Hungary) cost me less than $30. I do like that in general the Brilliant and Julius harnesses sit higher up across the front. That was my issue with the ComfortFlex, it often was too low and IMO restricting the dog's front reach (especially a GSD moving with an open shoulder, or doing full extension jumping like flyball). Are the Brilliant ones tested? That was important to me for a harness I use for bitework and agitation ("posting" my dog on a pole). Obviously they all will have a failure point, but the failure of the Julius (the buckle, not surprising) seemed acceptable, I've had some leather items that I would bet my house would stretch and fail under a lot less pressure, but I know people who will endlessly defend leather harnesses as the best/safest/strongest for protection.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience with an Easy Walk harness by Premier? My trainer got one for Rommel when he was 9 weeks old because she does not like to use just a collar on puppies when training. She said its easier to train them not to pull when walking etc. and we could use it "until he is ready for a big boy harness" lol. He has not been leash fighting since we got it. 

I saw some Julius K-9 harnesses at a local Pet Fair but honestly they looked like they belonged on Clydesdales, although the IDC Belt harness looks well made and workable. But at $50 a pop and Rommel being only 4 months old and growing like a weed, I don't want to have to buy two or three before he is grown. 

So when is a good time to switch him over and what are the drawbacks to using an Easy Walk harness until then?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Palydyn, I love the Easy Walk Harness, but this is exactly why we started out with the 'what do you want the haness for' question. These harnesses completely restrict our dogs movement and they are SUPPOSED to. Main job is for us to not get dragged around on a walk.

The Julius and Brilliant k9 are exactly opposite. Designed the best way to NOT impede our dogs motion what so ever. Chest and belly (girth?) straps as much out of the dogs way as possible. 

I use the Easy Walk with my pups from about 6 m or so while working out the pulling issues and starting up the dog classes and training.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks MaggieRoseLee, you got the answers as usual. Great explanation on the difference in the two harnesses. We will continue to use the Easy Walk while working on healing, training and not pulling. When he has that worked out we will think about switching. And you are completely correct with the Easy Walk he has stopped pulling and channeling his inner sled dog.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Would you guys recommend using a harness for going on just regular walks/jogs? I would like to get a harness from Julius K9 but which one is good for walks?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on the dog. Some dogs pull harder on a regular harness and need a no-pull style harness, but some are OK. My dog Legend actually pulls less if I clip him to a normal harness than to a flat collar, but he has admittedly had very little leash training (and lots of sports training).


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Liesje, does it shift forward if the dog pulls backwards? I'd hate for her to pull loose and disappear chasing something. We live on a ranch and her being a sable, she's likely to be shot if I'm not careful.  She looks like a coyote, so she wears a bell and neon orange hunting vest whenever she leaves the yard.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

*Koda's Mom*

One thing I really liked about the Easy Walk harness is that you can use a collar with the harness and it has an extra attachment that hooks to both the collar and the harness simultaneously. Its not as complicated as it sounds and does not cause any problems with the leash or controlling your dog. That way if your dog gets out of the harness, you still got your dog  

I kind of thought this was a good thing since Rommel was such a leash fighter at first. I was scared to death he would get out of the harness and away


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I swear by the easy walk harness (for Captain) and won't use anything else. He doesn't pull me, we have literally easy walks, and it is just such a joy. They are easy to put on, adjustable, what more can you ask for? Loves it!


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Koda walks well on a leash without pulling. I just would like a harness for longline walking(she ranges all around but is still leashed) that won't hurt her neck if she tries to take off after a critter before getting called off. Or rub her armpits. 

On a side-note, when she was young we tried an EasyWalk out in the store and it was completely ineffective. She's already narrow to begin with, so the whole pull the front legs together to stop forward movement, was pointless. That being said, I would recommend them to others. Just not for dogs built like Koda.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Koda'sMom said:


> Liesje, does it shift forward if the dog pulls backwards? I'd hate for her to pull loose and disappear chasing something. We live on a ranch and her being a sable, she's likely to be shot if I'm not careful.  She looks like a coyote, so she wears a bell and neon orange hunting vest whenever she leaves the yard.


I don't know, my dogs don't try to get out of a harness. If this is an issue, then you probably want something with two straps like a Ruffwear Webmaster, I don't think a dog can back out of a harness like that.

Actually, what I used to do with my dog that was nervy and I worried would startle while out jogging with my husband was take a loop tab, loop it through the front attachment on the harness, and clip it to a slip collar on the dog's neck. Then, if for any reason they somehow break out of the harness, they can't go anywhere. I'll try to find a pic...
http://www.germanshepherds.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OK, here we go, this is what I would do to ensure my dog could not get away even if the harness failed....

You put a slip type collar on the dog. I had a very cheap black nylon slip, like this:









Now, put a harness on. The harness pictured below is an older Ruffwear Webmaster, but the harness won't matter. Next, you take a simple dog training "tab", either a loop with a clasp on the end, or something with a clasp on both ends, and use it to connect the leash attachment of your harness (front or back) to the slip collar. In the pictures I have a loop style tab attached to the back leash attachment on the harness (this harness does not have a front leash attachment but the Ruffwear Front Range does). 


















If the dog "backs out" of her harness, I would still have control because the leash is still connected to the harness, which is connected to the slip collar. It would look kind of awkward, but is a backup measure to ensure safety (and this dog never slipped a harness, especially not this one).


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Liesje! She's not a leash fighter, so I'm not too worried about her slipping it. Mostly I just don't want to have to readjust the harness every time she gets to the end of the leash behind me or something. 

I really like the looks of the Julius K9 belt harness. Do you know if they're good about size exchanges?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not sure, I ordered mine from a distributor in Hungary. I've seen other options on eBay though.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

FWIW, you can use an Easy Walk harness for long line walking and training. We do it all the time. However when Rommel is old enough to fully participate in dog sports I will probably switch to a Julius K9 IDC Belt harness or something similar as MaggieRoseLee suggested.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Has anyone else every used the Julius K9 IDC Belt harness? Good or bad experiences?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Koda'sMom said:


> Has anyone else every used the Julius K9 IDC Belt harness? Good or bad experiences?


Since they sell it on clean run (an agility site) and it looks a lot like the brilliant k9 one then I'm thinking its a great harness. I do like the harnesses that slip over their heads much better then the ones they have to step into.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If you've got a dog who isn't a big time puller, I use these,
ComfortFlex Sport Dog Harness

Comfort Flex harness, they are great, nice and light, but sturdy, waterproof


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the great replies guys! I think I'm going to try the Julius K9 IDC Belt harness. I'll try to post pics when we get it.


----------



## Tygerlynx (Aug 7, 2014)

Koda'sMom said:


> Liesje, does it shift forward if the dog pulls backwards? I'd hate for her to pull loose and disappear chasing something. We live on a ranch and her being a sable, she's likely to be shot if I'm not careful.  She looks like a coyote, so she wears a bell and neon orange hunting vest whenever she leaves the yard.


I've been using an easy walk harness but recently acquired a Brilliant K9 for free so I thought I'd try it out. Visited family for the weekend with no fenced in yard so I put my dog on a 30 foot line attached to the harness so we could play outside for a little while. I stepped outside of his reach to grab a stick and he backed out of the harness within 30 seconds! 
He's also significantly worse about pulling with this harness.


----------

